# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > Λογισμικά Σχεδίασης >  >  Διαστασεις PCB στο Eagle

## shoco

Πως μπορω να αλλαζω τις διαστάσεις του sheet στο schematic και στο layout του Eagle?

----------


## Lykos1986

Αν έχεις την free έκδοση τότε δεν μπορείς να το κάνεις   :Confused:

----------

